# Youtube legal oder illegal?



## Overlocked (13. September 2008)

Die Frage stellt man sich oft. Immerhin kann man dort ziemlich alles anhören, was kostenpflichtig im Laden zu kaufen gibt, oder sich aktuelle Videos von Filmen im Kino usw.anschauen... Was denkt ihr?


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

*AW: Youtube leagl oder illegal?*

Die Zahlen ein Haufen dafür, dass sie das drin lassen dürfen.
Du als Kunde musst dich um nix kümmern, im allerschlimmsten Fall wirds gelöscht. Aber das auch nur bei rechtsradikalem - etc.


----------



## bsekranker (13. September 2008)

Afaik gibt es zu diesem Thema noch keine juristischen Präzedenzfälle, zumindest nicht in Deutschland.

Fakt ist: Obwohl Youtube-Videos gestreamt werden, findet ein Download auf deine Festplatte statt. Bei einer Urheberrechtsverletzung sollten somit die gleichen Konsequenzen drohen wie beim illegalen Download von Rapidshare, FTP-Servern oder anderen Diensten die ohne Upload auskommen.


Die Gefahr einer Strafverfolgung ist jedoch eher gering: Sollte Youtube deine Nutzerdaten an die Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben, würden sie ja indirekt die kostenlose Bereitstellung von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material einräumen, wodurch sie sich selbst strafbar gemacht hätten. Deshalb wird es wohl eher auf Deals mit der Film- und Musikindustrie hinauslaufen.


P.S.: INAL.


----------



## d00mfreak (13. September 2008)

Ist afaik nicht nur das Angebot von urheberrechtlich geschützten Material strafbar? Zumindest behandeln die meisten Klagen, von denen ich gehört habe, Fälle, wo up- und nicht downgeloadet wurde. (Streaming beim Inetradio ist ja afaik auch erlaubt). 

Der m.Mn krasseste Fall bisher ist dieser
Da wurde eine Mutter verklagt, weil sie ihr tanzendes Baby gefilmt hat, während im Hintergrund - kaum erkennbar - grad ein Song von Prince im Fernseher lief 
->ergo Urheberrechtsverletzung


----------



## dot (13. September 2008)

Die Qualitaet der runtergerechneten Lieder will doch keiner freiwillig auf seinen MP3 Player bannen. Imo ist die ganze Geschichte aber eher eine Grauzone. Das letzte Wort zwische Youtube und den "Verwertern" ist noch nicht gesprochen...


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

Das Internet ist rechtlich gesehen der Wilde Westen.  

Ich lade mir sogar Videos von Youtube runter, ohne viele drüber nachzudenken, ob das legal/illegal ist. Wie "k-b" schon sagte, denke ich mir auch, dass sich die Youtube-Betreiber drum kümmern müssen, dass sie keine rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten bekommen.

Wenn bei irgendwelchen Videos Gefahr besteht, werden diese sowieso gelöscht. Beispielsweise habe ich ein Video mit Kampfjets auf der Platte, das man garnicht mehr bei Youtube findet, obwohl ich keinen Grund dafür erkennen kann. Immerhin sieht man in dem Video nichts, was brutaler wäre, als Dinge, die man täglich im Fernsehen sieht, aber egal ...

MfG, boss3D​


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2008)

Oder was sagt ihr zu Seiten wo man Filme im Internet anschauen kann, die gerade im Kino laufen und das noch kostenlos. Das finde ich so eine dumm. Da gehe ich besser ins Kino und habe alle Vorzüge von Kinos.


----------



## exa (13. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Beispielsweise habe ich ein Video mit Kampfjets auf der Platte, das man garnicht mehr bei Youtube findet, obwohl ich keinen Grund dafür erkennen kann. Immerhin sieht man in dem Video nichts, was brutaler wäre, als Dinge, die man täglich im Fernsehen sieht, aber egal ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D​


 da gehts aber wahrscheinlich nicht um brutalität sondern einfach darum welche militärmaschinen wie abgebildet sind...


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> da gehts aber wahrscheinlich nicht um brutalität sondern einfach darum welche militärmaschinen wie abgebildet sind...


Wäre eine logische Erklärung, allerdings war das Video verdammt lange auf Youtube und die Bildqualität war zum kotzen _(alles extrem verschwommen)_. Ich habe mir das Video hauptsächlich wegen den geilen Songs runtergeladen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (14. September 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Oder was sagt ihr zu Seiten wo man Filme im Internet anschauen kann, die gerade im Kino laufen und das noch kostenlos. Das finde ich so eine dumm. Da gehe ich besser ins Kino und habe alle Vorzüge von Kinos.



Diese Seiten sind voll für den Arsch und illigal. Von der schlechten Qualität fange ich erst garnicht an.


----------



## DOTL (14. September 2008)

Youtube verfügt über einen ziemlichen großen Stab an sog. Community Mitarbeitern, die darauf achten, was für Materialien und Daten eingestellt wurden. Handelt es sich um urhebergeschütztes Material oder erfolgte ein Hinweis seitens eines Labels dann werden die Inhalte sehr schnell entfernt. Selbiges passiert auch, wenn inhaltlich geschützte bzw. bedenkliche Informationen eingestellt wurden.


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

Davon merkt man reichlich wenig, bzw. die Damen und Herren haben viel zu tun.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. September 2008)

Also ich lade mir von mir aus die Videos auf Youtube runter, denn meist laden die Plattenfirmen selber ja die Videos hoch, Bespiel Sony BMG.

Qualität ist nicht immer so gut, aber dafür das es kostenlos muss man das in Kauf nehmen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## killer89 (15. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also ich lade mir von mir aus die Videos auf Youtube runter, denn meist laden die Plattenfirmen selber ja die Videos hoch, Bespiel Sony BMG.
> 
> Qualität ist nicht immer so gut, aber dafür das es kostenlos muss man das in Kauf nehmen.
> 
> ...


Jap, daher nehm ich mir die Mukke von da auch auf... is halt nich das Optimum, was man als MP3 bekommen könnte, aber es langt mir, bisher hab ich zudem noch keinen (krassen) Unterschied gehört 
Außerdem ist es mir da auch ziemlich Sense, was manche Leute sagen... ich hab ohnehin einen Qualitätsverlust (welcher afaik auch das Kopieren von DVDs erlaubt) und könnte auch theoretisch mit nem Kassetenrecorder den ganzen Tag vorm Radio hocken und da die Songs aufnehmen, ist das gleiche in grün... 

MfG


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Ein Qualitätsverlust der das kopieren von DVDs erlaubt??
Versteh ich nicht, erläuter mal ^^


----------



## killer89 (15. September 2008)

Ne normale Video-DVD ist doch ne DVD-9 oder auch Double-Layer, wenn man das nun alles auf ne einfache DVD (4,7GB) shrinkt (DVD-Shrink) hat man einen Qualitätsverlust, der afaik das Kopieren von DVDs erlaubt. Allerdings ist das schon ein bisschen länger her, dass ich das gelesen hab, weiß nicht, obs noch aktuell ist... hab aber auch noch nichts anderes gelesen.
War glaub ich, als das neue Urheberrechtsgesetz in Kraft getreten ist... 
Daher ist auch das Kopieren und Aufnehmen von Musik z.B. mit dem Kasettenrecorder erlaubt, ebenso die Aufnahme von Fernsehfilmen, da man hierbei oft Qualitätsverluste hat.
Aber halt alles ohne Gewähr, ich weiß nicht, ob sich da was geändert hat...

MfG


----------



## k-b (15. September 2008)

Achso. Jetzt verstehe ich, was du sagen wolltest. Ob es stimmt, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ne normale Video-DVD ist doch ne DVD-9 oder auch Double-Layer, wenn man das nun alles auf ne einfache DVD (4,7GB) shrinkt (DVD-Shrink) hat man einen Qualitätsverlust, der afaik das Kopieren von DVDs erlaubt. Allerdings ist das schon ein bisschen länger her, dass ich das gelesen hab, weiß nicht, obs noch aktuell ist... hab aber auch noch nichts anderes gelesen.
> War glaub ich, als das neue Urheberrechtsgesetz in Kraft getreten ist...
> Daher ist auch das Kopieren und Aufnehmen von Musik z.B. mit dem Kasettenrecorder erlaubt, ebenso die Aufnahme von Fernsehfilmen, da man hierbei oft Qualitätsverluste hat.
> Aber halt alles ohne Gewähr, ich weiß nicht, ob sich da was geändert hat...
> ...


 
DVD Shrink ist in Deutschland aber verboten, da das Programm den Kopierschutz einer DVD umgehen, bzw. aushebeln kann.


----------



## killer89 (15. September 2008)

Wie gesagt, es ist schon etwas länger her, zu der Zeit, wars noch nicht so, da konnte man einfach nur den Inhalt der DVD komprimieren (z.B. von 5.1 auf Stereo, damit Platz gespart wird usw.)

MfG


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

tja, aber warum werden dann diese(bösen) programme auf einer heft-cd in einer offiziellen zeitschrift bestückt?
also z.B. der youtube to mp3 converter.
ist ja im endeffect nix anderes als aufnehmen. 
auserdem ist die quali. der meißten neuen songs bei youtube schon besser geworden, und man merkt kaum noch ein unterschied.
niemand erwartet dolby digital^^

mfg


----------



## Sesfontain (30. September 2008)

die progarmme an sich sind nicht verboten oder wie du es sagst 'böse' 
das was du damit machst kann strafbar sein (gutes beispiel ist Limewire)


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

tja und warum werden die programme dann freigegeben, wo doch jeder weiß was man damit machen kann?
es gib leute die wissen nicht was sie tun, und sind dann übel angefackt weil es illegal war.
wie siehts den mit dem youtube to mp3 converter aus?
das würd mich nur mal so interessieren^^

mfg


----------



## Kadauz (30. September 2008)

Naja, die Jugend von heute iss so mp3 geschädigt (physisch wie auch psychisch), dass es egal ist, mit welcher Quali sie es zu tun haben.


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

das glaub ich weniger lol,
ich hab eh keine gute anlage und mp3-player nutz ich nicht von daher mal hier und mal da eins convertieren^^


----------



## TombstoneKill (30. September 2008)

Werden immer Daten auf der Festplatte gespeichert wenn was gestreamt wird (Video).
Kann man die auch nachweisen?
ODER WIE????


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich halte Streaming für eine sehr gute Sache. Dadurch erspart man sich das Herunterladen des Films auf die HD und somit wieder Speicherplatz. Außerdem schaut man sich die meisten Filme einmal an und dann nie wieder. Außer es sind gute Filme. Die kauft man sich dann aber sowieso. Ich würde im Monat gerne 30€ zahlen, wenn ich dafür aktuelle Kinofilme etc. pp. online per Stream ansehen dürfte (natürlich in DVD-Qualität oder - mit entsprechender Anbindung - in HD). Abgesehen davon haben viele "illegale Dienste" erst die Industrie darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wie man Geld im Netz verdienen kann - Stichwort Napster. 

Die Daten werden nicht wirklich gespeichert, sondern in Echtzeit wiedergegeben. Die Daten landen maximal im Arbeitsspeicher, aber nicht auf deiner Festplatte. Denn dann wäre Streaming kein Streaming.


----------



## TombstoneKill (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke an uuodan für deine umfangreiche Antwort^^.
Und natürlcih den Link.^^
Ich glaub ich würde das auch machen mit diesen monatlichen Gebühren.


----------

